# Confused!



## GE90 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi All

I have finally sourced a set of wheels I have been on the hunt for (MK7 Golf Clubsport Belvedere’s - lightweight flowed forged). Had no choice but to have one refurbished by Lepsons, but the other 3 are great, having covered less than 5K miles. 

I cleaned then with Billberry, de-tarred and clayed. All good, except that the gloss black parts of the wheels were a little dull, with lots of micro scratches. The intention was to panel wipe and C5 them, but I just wasn’t happy with the finish. I used some AutoGlym SRP, and it has worked a treat, but I assume that when I panel wipe before applying the C5, all of the fillers of the SRP will be removed, taking me back to square one??

Any thoughts appreciated. 

Many thanks


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

C5 will work best when on a naked surface, applying to on top of SRP will significantly cut down the life of it. IMO spend the time and get the wheels perfect when apply C5.


----------



## GE90 (Jan 18, 2015)

I thought that would be the case - I guess the dullness will reappear after using the panel wipe?

Thanks


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

GE90 said:


> I thought that would be the case - I guess the dullness will reappear after using the panel wipe?
> 
> Thanks


You'll probably find that due to the heat around that area SRP will not last long at all anyway. You could try using FK1000 or a dedicated wheel wax, that would probably make a difference.


----------



## GE90 (Jan 18, 2015)

So a wheel wax after the C5?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

A wax over C5 will affect how clean the wheels will be. As C5 performs a lot better. 

Use a proper abrasive polish not a filling product like SRP. That way you're creating a true finish not finding it. Then panel wipe will just help remove any oils etc leaving a clean base


----------



## GE90 (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks. I've only got the Megs Microfibre system I used with the DA, will the polish be any good?

Thanks


----------



## GE90 (Jan 18, 2015)

Otherwise, any alternative I could pick up today, say from Halfords?

Thanks


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

GE90 said:


> Otherwise, any alternative I could pick up today, say from Halfords?
> 
> Thanks


If you're after collecting from Halfords, then AG Extra Gloss Protection is worth getting and will work well on your wheels, won't last as long as some, but def better than doing nothing...

AG HD wax is very good and works very well, but is a lot more expensive if you're only wanting to do the wheels...


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Get some Megs ultimate compound, that's stocked in Halfords. Polish the dull areas by hand, then use the panel wipe to remove residue and apply the C5, you'll get a proper fix and not just a temp cover up.


----------



## GE90 (Jan 18, 2015)

c87reed said:


> Get some Megs ultimate compound, that's stocked in Halfords. Polish the dull areas by hand, then use the panel wipe to remove residue and apply the C5, you'll get a proper fix and not just a temp cover up.


Thanks very much, I think this is just what I am looking for!

So, given that the wheels are fully contaminated, Ultimate by hand, Panel Wipe, then C5?

Assume that Ultimate by hand is a simple rub on then off process?

Many thanks


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Yes, once the wheels are fully decontaminated, apply the meg's by hand on a microfibre or sponge pad. You shouldn't be needing too much pressure when applying, the paint could be quite soft so just go lightly and see how you go - just a case of taking your time. Then remove residue with another microfibre and then onto the panel wipe, then C5.

The ultimate compound is pretty simple to use.

Used it before on the gf's black rims


----------



## GE90 (Jan 18, 2015)

Fantastic, thanks so much. Followed the advice, and really happy with the results!

Great forum - appreciated!


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

Good to see a quick resolution, any before and after photos?


----------



## GE90 (Jan 18, 2015)

Sorry, not close up, but the finished article:


----------



## GE90 (Jan 18, 2015)

Moving on from the above, now that the wheels are properly prepared and sealed, do you think a quick blast with this would be sufficient to clean them on a weekly basis (not many miles)?

If so, mix a little shampoo in, and/ or use deionised water?

Many thanks


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

It will get them a lot cleaner than you might otherwise expect. However, our car (which also doesn't do many miles, and has wheels sealed with Carpro DLUX) doesn't get *completely *clean wheels even when I leave BH Auto Foam on them for five minutes and then give them a proper blasting with my Kranzle HD7. Maybe 8/10.

So, I'd say you would still want to get a dedicated MF wheel mitt (something like this) and some wheel woolies to use with a bucket of warm suds, *after *you've applied your wheel prewash and hosed it off. Even with a ceramic coating, given the wheels are gloss black they'll show up any mark so worth taking all possible precautions to protect the results of your hard work :thumb:


----------



## GE90 (Jan 18, 2015)

steelghost said:


> It will get them a lot cleaner than you might otherwise expect. However, our car (which also doesn't do many miles, and has wheels sealed with Carpro DLUX) doesn't get *completely *clean wheels even when I leave BH Auto Foam on them for five minutes and then give them a proper blasting with my Kranzle HD7. Maybe 8/10.
> 
> So, I'd say you would still want to get a dedicated MF wheel mitt (something like this) and some wheel woolies to use with a bucket of warm suds, *after *you've applied your wheel prewash and hosed it off. Even with a ceramic coating, given the wheels are gloss black they'll show up any mark so worth taking all possible precautions to protect the results of your hard work :thumb:


Many thanks. After trying this, your advice has proved 100% correct! Going back to my wheel wash mitt!

Again, all the advice given much appreciated.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

